# Here we go again...



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Do you have the chance to try Deeluxe? I've no clue abt their width... but found the rather on the wide side in the forefoot. SO has Hobbit feet and is comfy in them. I have high arch and that fits well into them. Actually the first buyt I could easily step in w/o hopping n stomping n swearing.

They have rather narrow heel at the beginning, but that sion breaks in; had to add Jbars to avoid heel lift fir my narrow heels. SO felt bit tight the first days but after some use, they were fine.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Sepp,


Those photos. Mmmmmmm. Made my day. Apologies, back to work.

Looking at your images both of the length images show you at 27.7 cm. This is actually a mid range Mondo 280 (size 10 US in snowboard boots. Your width measurements have you at EEE at 280. You have measured with your medial side away from the wall. This will be much more accurate if you measure again with the medial side against the wall (lightest possible pressure against the wall, please - just touching). In some instances this can change the width measurement significantly.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sepp,
> 
> Looking at your images both of the length images show you at 27.7 cm. This is actually a mid range Mondo 280 (size 10 US in snowboard boots. Your width measurements have you at EEE at 280. You have measured with your medial side away from the wall. This will be much more accurate if you measure again with the medial side against the wall (lightest possible pressure against the wall, please - just touching). In some instances this can change the width measurement significantly.


Hey Mr Dude. If you take a look at the ruler only photo you'll see that there is actually 5 mm extra ruler before 0, which need to be added to the measurements, which is what I've done. I also measured my width both with lateral and medial side to the wall. Plus, I've used a pen to mark. And done it several times. Trust me, I've done this the right way and the measurements are correct within a discrepancy of one millimeter. The photos are for your viewing pleasure only.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> Do you have the chance to try Deeluxe? I've no clue abt their width... but found the rather on the wide side in the forefoot. SO has Hobbit feet and is comfy in them. I have high arch and that fits well into them. Actually the first buyt I could easily step in w/o hopping n stomping n swearing.
> 
> They have rather narrow heel at the beginning, but that sion breaks in; had to add Jbars to avoid heel lift fir my narrow heels. SO felt bit tight the first days but after some use, they were fine.


I've had an eye on Deeluxe too lately, but needed a confirmation regarding width and instep. Thanks! Sounds a bit promising.

I actually think I might have a skinny heel since heel lift has been a major issue despite the fact that I've been trying the right sized boots (wired I promise, I've measured right!). So narrower heel box is only a plus.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Seppuccu said:


> Hey Mr Dude. If you take a look at the ruler only photo you'll see that there is actually 5 mm extra ruler before 0, which need to be added to the measurements, which is what I've done. I also measured my width both with lateral and medial side to the wall. Plus, I've used a pen to mark. And done it several times. Trust me, I've done this the right way and the measurements are correct within a discrepancy of one millimeter. The photos are for your viewing pleasure only.


Ah hah! Trick ruler is it? 

Thanks for clearing that up. You have one foot at a high range E width and the other at the highest possible EE width. You would need to go up to size 13 in a standard width boot to match your 102 width on that foot. Obviously, that is not suggested.

If you have the chance to try on the Ruler Wide's in Mondo 285, I would strongly suggest that. Burton does not have a single "fit" for all models (no brand does) and you may find happiness there.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Seppuccu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mr Dude. If you take a look at the ruler only photo you'll see that there is actually 5 mm extra ruler before 0, which need to be added to the measurements, which is what I've done. I also measured my width both with lateral and medial side to the wall. Plus, I've used a pen to mark. And done it several times. Trust me, I've done this the right way and the measurements are correct within a discrepancy of one millimeter. The photos are for your viewing pleasure only.
> ...


Some rulers are wide, others are tricksy. 

Very well, I shall have faith in Jake and Donna. Thanks. Now, if only any of the retailers in this fucking backwards joke of a region would take home any wides...


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Seppuccu said:


> Some rulers are wide, others are tricksy.
> 
> Very well, I shall have faith in Jake and Donna. Thanks. Now, if only any of the retailers in this fucking backwards joke of a region would take home any wides...


Feel ya  Helt omöjligt att hitta boots i Sverige!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> Can confirm the Deeluxe stats, at least on the Spark. I have wider feet than you and got some pressure points in the toebox, while getting some heellift after awhile. The sole on those boots make them the most stable boots I've tried for freeriding, but they seem to have little cushioning. Instep was not a problem here, and mine is high. The ones I had, had a huge footprint, I think that's better on new models. Rulers were awful, but I have Tourists now and they are great.


We have the Spark XV as well, forgot to mention.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Toby said:


> Feel ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bjärred?! Hej granne!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Seppuccu said:


> Some rulers are wide, others are tricksy.
> 
> Very well, I shall have faith in Jake and Donna. Thanks. Now, if only any of the retailers in this fucking backwards joke of a region would take home any wides...


 not many mtns up there, right? I feel your pain. Even tho I live in mtn region, local shops have a shitty collection of few women's boots; I've to order most models online.

Warehouseone has wide Rulers and does ship to Sweden for a small fee.
Deeluxe you can get from bluetomato; they dont have the full collection online yet (I just asked few days ago)


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> not many mtns up there, right? I feel your pain. Even tho I live in mtn region, local shops have a shitty collection of few women's boots; I've to order most models online.
> 
> Warehouseone has wide Rulers and does ship to Sweden for a small fee.
> Deeluxe you can get from bluetomato; they dont have the full collection online yet (I just asked few days ago)


Any flatter than this and we'd be living in the Netherlands.

Thanks for the tip. I do have a list of 30+ online retailers around Europe that I can order from, but I'm wary of ordering boots online as the likelihood of having to return them is very close to 1 (see my boot scrap list in op).

I've been trying boots in Malmö, Gothenburg, Stockholm, Vemdalen, Hamburg, Prague, Barcelona, Auckland, ... and it's a PITA. Aaahh, here comes my boot fitting angst again...


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Seppuccu said:


> Bjärred?! Hej granne!


Haha, japp - Inte många svenskar här


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Just a quick follow-up on this, for those who may or may not be interested.

Took my new Tm-Twos to a shop and got them heat molded. That made quite the difference - my heels are now pushing further into the heel pocket which leaves more room for my toes. My toes are no longer falling asleep even after wearing the boots for over an hour, and I no longer need to crank the laces down so hard.

I'd say my right foot is feeling fine now; I might stick a tongue pad on the liner to push my foot a little further back as I feel there is some extra space in front of my right wrist.

The jury is still out on my left, wider foot though. I do feel like the boot is squeezing my foot ever so slightly, so I'm experimenting with double overhand knots and so on to create an appropriate custom fit which is looser over the instep and tighter over the shin. We'll see what happens after a full day of riding.

Traditional laces _are_ a major PITA though...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Seppuccu,

IME...32 pack out...10+ years of 32's.

I've used the knot/wrap lace thing to get the cuff more snug than the foot...also 32 double boas do the same thing.

Yes, adding more padding on the outside of the tongue/liner helps push the ankle/heel back into the pocket.

Do you use appropriate/matching aftermarket or custom insoles to help hold your foot back in the heel pocket?

If you haven't, might take a look at the boot faq sticky


Also have boot problems due to small feet (women's 7.5/24) and not finding stiff enough women's boots...so have decided to wander in the to the women's hardboot arena...sight unseen...cause there are none to try on :facepalm3:. But after brief consult with @neni and the local expert boot fitter pulled the trigger on some nos 2016 Atomic women's Backland...in the mail...:dunno:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Seppuccu said:


> Hi guys, need new boots... And phobic about having to go through the same extended torture that I did back in '13 which ended up with me buying a pair of Nitro Teams that are half a size too big...but worked. I mean, what's a half size anyway?
> 
> Bonus: List of tried, tested or used boots that have been written off for various reasons:
> 
> ...


Hi Sepp,

With your best interest in mind...you have tried 38 boots from 9 Manufacturers in 6 years. None of them have been even close to wide enough for your high EE width foot. You are almost 3 width sizes larger than a "standard" D. At some point we need to get you into a boot that is designed for your width.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Seppuccu,
> 
> IME...32 pack out...10+ years of 32's.
> 
> ...


Hey wrath,

The concensus seems to be they pack out a lot so I'm hoping for that. I haven't gone the custom insole route yet, but I'm considering it. Putting it on hold for now since the insole of the Tm-Twos seems pretty good, and because in between buying and renovating a new home, and the arrival of new family member in December, there's just a limit to how much I can shell out for the time being...

Since you've been in the game for a while I assume that you've already investigated the possibility of Asian fit boots for your smaller feet? Or perhaps that won't help, in case you have narrower feet. Either way, thanks for the feedback and good luck with your Atomics!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sepp,
> 
> With your best interest in mind...you have tried 38 boots from 9 Manufacturers in 6 years. None of them have been even close to wide enough for your high EE width foot. You are almost 3 width sizes larger than a "standard" D. At some point we need to get you into a boot that is designed for your width.


Agreed. And as soon as, or rather IF, I find a store with either wide Rulers or Dialogues, or Deeluxes or even Vans for that matter, I'll be all over them.

In the meantime I'm looking forward to Angry's upcoming "how to customise your boots" instruction video.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Seppuccu said:


> Agreed. And as soon as, or rather IF, I find a store with either wide Rulers or Dialogues, or Deeluxes or even Vans for that matter, I'll be all over them.
> 
> In the meantime I'm looking forward to Angry's upcoming "how to customise your boots" instruction video.


Not to belabor the point (OK, maybe a little ) Dialogue Wide, all Deeluxe and all Vans are still far too narrow. For perspective, your foot width exceeds a size D by more than the added width of both sides of a boot liner. No more, I promise. .


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Not to belabor the point (OK, maybe a little ) Dialogue Wide, all Deeluxe and all Vans are still far too narrow. For perspective, your foot width exceeds a size D by more than the added width of both sides of a boot liner. No more, I promise. .


Ok ok, message received. I shall try a pair of Ruler Wides as soon as I find them.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Seppuccu said:


> Ok ok, message received. I shall try a pair of Ruler Wides as soon as I find them.


What size are you? I've got a pair of Burton Ions I want to sell.....size 12. Rulers are good, but just a little soft. That was my first boot. Then I moved up to Ions for a stiffer boot. Now I'm at the Salomon Malamute which is like ski boot stiff.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

phillyphan said:


> What size are you? I've got a pair of Burton Ions I want to sell.....size 12. Rulers are good, but just a little soft. That was my first boot. Then I moved up to Ions for a stiffer boot. Now I'm at the Salomon Malamute which is like ski boot stiff.


My female instincts tell me that you should re-read my first post.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Lol, who reads three pages of posts? Sorry....."facepalm"


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Seppuccu said:


> My female instincts tell me that you should re-read my first post.


Are you talking about the number of boots or the :hairy: toes?


----------

